# GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou Science and Education City Urban Development | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The Guangzhou Science and Education City project is located in Zhucun Street, Zengcheng District, with a total area of 60 square kilometers. In the future, it will create a world-class education cluster and a southern vocational education highland. The project is divided into phase I, phase II and long-term construction.

The first phase of Guangzhou Science and Education City is nearing completion. The planned area is about 10.79 square kilometers. 13 municipal vocational colleges will settle in, and construction of transportation and municipal supporting facilities, three groups of shared belts, resettlement areas, parks and other projects.

At present, the Guangzhou Science and Education City is expected to have 13 colleges and universities settled in 2022, 129,000 teachers and students, and a total of 300,000 teachers and students are expected in the future.


urban plan render of phase 1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

广州科教城工地热火朝天，撸起袖子加油干！已有多所教学楼封顶…_手机网易网


最近很多市民在问广州科教城到底开工了吗？是不是还停留在概念？应该需要等10年后再说吧？面对这样疑问今天小编带大家一起到广州科教城工地现场看看你就应该有答案自2019年11月29日广州科教城宣布开工以来广州铁路职业技术学院、广州市幼儿师范学校等多个学院先后正式动工科教城工地可谓热火朝天，撸起袖子加油干中轴广场总部大厦中区其他组团市医药职业学校、广州市幼儿师范高东区工业制造和信息化组团市工贸技师学院、市轻工职业学校等西南区交通组团广州铁路职业技术学院、市交通运输职业学校、市交通高级技工学校西区城市建设工程组团广州城市职业学院、市建筑工程职业学校等工地大院目前已有多所教学楼封顶广幼学前教育楼X...



3g.163.com





The first phase of the Science and Education City will arrange 13 municipal vocational colleges (including technical schools) to settle in. The 13 colleges and universities are divided into three groups: transportation group, urban construction engineering group, industrial manufacturing group and IT group. Each group has a higher vocational college (technician college) and a number of secondary vocational schools (technical schools), and the school level of similar professional colleges has achieved coverage from secondary vocational to higher vocational colleges.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Education Data 2020:


1. postgraduate students: 128,800

2. undergraduate and 2 year higher education college students : 1.3071 million 

3. technical schools students : 262,500

4. secondary vocational schools students : 178,800 

5. high school and middle school students: 543,200

6. primary schools students : 1.1251 million 

7. kindergartens students: 574,500 







2020年广州市国民经济和社会发展统计公报 - 广州市人民政府门户网站


广州市人民政府门户网站（网址：www.gz.gov.cn）是由广州市政务服务数据管理局主办，利用政府的设备、网络和信息等资源整合建设而成。它以政府部门网站为依托，以需求为导向，以服务为宗旨，遵循‘以人为本’的设计理念，围绕信息公开、在线服务和公众参与三大政府网站功能定位，设置了‘政务公开’、‘政务服务’、‘互动交流’、‘魅力广州’、‘营商环境’五大频道，以丰富的内容、人性化的服务和强大的功能为用户提供服务。



www.gz.gov.cn


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

4 bids for bidding in the Science and Education City

About the construction project design of municipal roads in the Science and Education City (Science and Technology Town) area (Boyue Road (South Section) Phase III, Shengang Road (Science and Technology Town Section), Wanchuan East Road (Science and Technology Town Section), Guanzhuang Road) General contracting for construction.

According to the announcement, the project includes 4 roads, namely (Boyue Road (South Section) Phase III, Shengang Road (Science and Technology Town Section), Wanchuan East Road (Technology Town section), Guanzhuang Road). in:

①Boyue Road (south section) Phase III starting point is connected to the planning Shangli Avenue in the south, and to the planning Jingxue Road in the north. It is an urban arterial road with a total length of 447.642 meters, a red line width of 40 meters, 6 lanes in both directions, and a design speed of 40 km. /h;

②Guanzhuang Road is divided into east and west sections. The west section starts from Dacheng Road in the west and ends at Kaiyuan West Road. The east section starts at Kaiyuan East Road in the west and ends at the southern section of Boyue Road (Phase 3). It is an urban branch road with a total length of 690.321. Meters, the width of the red line is 20 meters, two lanes in both directions, and the design speed is 30 km/h;

③Wanchuan East Road (Science and Technology Town Section) starts from Dacheng Road in the west and ends at Kaiyuan West Road. It is an urban branch road with a total length of 385.658 meters, a red line width of 20 meters, two lanes in both directions, and a design speed of 30km/h;

④Shengang Road (Science and Technology Town Section) starts from Dacheng Road in the west and ends at Xinmin Road. It is an urban branch road with a total length of 298.306 meters, a red line width of 20 meters, two lanes in both directions, and a design speed of 30km/h.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Metro Line 21 connecting Guangzhou Science and Education City with 3 stations.

The future planing Line 27 will reach the center of GZSEC.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Tram Line Network Planning (2017-2035)

Line D13 connects with the planned Line D5 in the south of Zhenlong, then circles the Guangzhou Science and Education City, and finally arrives at Zhucun Station.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou Metro Line 21 connecting Guangzhou Science and Education City with 3 stations.
> 
> The future planing Line 27 will reach the center of GZSEC.
> 
> View attachment 2174737


would line 27 run from foshan to huizhou?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Planning of Guangzhou Metro Line 27:

　　 Line 27 runs from Xinhe to Jiangnan, with a total length of 49.5 kilometers. This is the dismantling and extension of the Knowledge City branch line of Line 14. Among them, the Xinhe to Zhenlong section has been opened for operation, and its current identity is the Knowledge City branch line. In the future, it will become Line 27, starting from Zhenlong and extending eastward, parallel to Line 21, passing through Fenggang and going south, passing through Foxconn Industrial Park and Xinsha to reach Jiangnan, leaving conditions for extension to Dongguan.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Metro Line 21 connecting the Guangzhou Science and Education City at Zhucun Station


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

All 13 schools in the Science and Education City have started construction. According to the construction progress, these schools can be divided into three stages.

The school is about to open, and teachers and students are about to enter (2 schools):

Guangzhou Preschool Teachers College,
Guangzhou Railway Vocational and Technical College

Construction stage (4):

Guangzhou Advanced Technical School,
Guangzhou Institute of Industry and Trade Technicians,
Guangzhou City Vocational College,
Guangzhou Transportation Senior Technical School

The construction team enters the site and the land leveling stage (7):

Guangzhou Light Industry Vocational School,
Guangzhou Information Technology Vocational School,
Guangzhou Public Utilities Senior Technical School,
Guangzhou Transportation Vocational School,
Guangzhou Medical Vocational College,
Guangzhou Land and Real Estate Management Vocational School,
Guangzhou Construction Engineering Vocational School






__





最新航拍！科教城建设进度曝光！13所学校均已开工_广州_项目_三个阶段


目前，科教城内的13所学校已全部开工，按照建设进度的快慢，这些院校可以分为三个阶段。 处在第二阶段的有4所院校，一期工程中轴的东西侧各有两所；该阶段还未达到开学标准，但多栋建筑已封顶，学校轮廓明显。…




www.sohu.com

















Guangzhou Preschool Teachers College 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Advanced Technical School (left)
Guangzhou Institute of Industry and Trade Technicians (right)

photo 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou City Vocational College, ( right)
Guangzhou Transportation Senior Technical School (left)


photo of 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo of 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

National technology business incubator Project 

photo of 2022-3















__





航拍直击！科教城发展按下快进键，2022年终于爆发_广州_建设_大学城


更重磅的是，科教城还引进了包括国家级信息产业龙头“工信部电子五所”等2大千亿总部，占据了广州乃至全国科创制高点。 综上不难看出，广州科教城成就了保利的造城梦想，而保利同样以优秀的项目助力科教城的腾飞…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Women and Children's Medical Center (Zengcheng Maternal and Child Health Hospital)

It was put into operation on September 16, 2022. It is reported that the Zengcheng hospital is one of the main branches of the Guangzhou Women and Children's Medical Center.

The project is located in Wuyi Village, Lihu Street, Zengcheng District. According to the construction of a high-level, modern and intelligent hospital, the hospital has a total construction area of about 220,000 square meters and plans to have 1,000 beds.

•The construction content mainly includes door (emergency) room, hospital room, medical technology room, administrative management room, scientific research room, material supply, canteen, basement and other supporting rooms, etc., and supporting roads, squares, etc. , greening and other facilities.


































































































__





亚洲最大！地铁可直达！广州这所妇幼医院，9月即将投入使用_增城_院区_服务


市妇女儿童医疗中心增城院区投入使用后，将按照“同质化水平、特色化发展”的院区定位，承担国家妇女儿童区域医疗中心服务职能，服务群体将覆盖整个广州市，甚至整个大湾区、华南地区。 增城院区将与广州市中心区…




www.sohu.com


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

WoooW!!


----------

